# 1 st Cold Smoked Cheese In Smokin-It #1



## Norwester55 (Dec 30, 2018)

Smoked for 3 hrs with pecan dust. I think the darkish end on 1 of the pepper jacks was right above the AMNPS tray. I had a piece of cheddar on another tray do the same thing next tray up. It tastes good though! I know it'll be better in a week, that is if there's any left. :)
I had the dust tray setting on the burner, I'll set it on the floor of the smoker next batch, and if I have to, rig up a deflector.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 30, 2018)

Pecan? Now that's an interesting choice!

Is that a fairly mild smoke?


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Pecan? Now that's an interesting choice!
> 
> Is that a fairly mild smoke?


Its related to hickory but its quite a bit milder and sweeter. A bit stronger than apple IMO. I hadn't used it much because of availability here but I just discovered Walmart has chunks for $6 an 8 lb bag. I got the pellets from A-maze-N and I'll probably order a 4 lb bag of dust since I can't find pellets here locally. Its rapidly become my favorite wood. The pork ribs I did with it the other night were excellent!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 30, 2018)

NW55,  Your cheese looks good, I call dibs on the pepper jack end ! :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2018)

Your cheese looks great!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 30, 2018)

Might need to find some pecan and try it my self for this kind of deal :)


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 30, 2018)

I have used Pecan on pork,chicken,turkey, fish, and cheese. Not a fan so much on beef


----------



## Steve H (Dec 30, 2018)

I like! I need to give that I try.


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 30, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> NW55,  Your cheese looks good, I call dibs on the pepper jack end ! :)


Sorry that one got et first. The dog helped.  :D



SmokinAl said:


> Your cheese looks great!
> Nice work!
> Al


Thanks Al, I'm more than happy with it!



TomKnollRFV said:


> Might need to find some pecan and try it my self for this kind of deal :)


I "sorta" stocked up on the Walmart stuff. I'm good for at least 2019. :) 



Winterrider said:


> I have used Pecan on pork,chicken,turkey, fish, and cheese. Not a fan so much on beef


That was my thought. It'll probably be my go to on everything except beef and salmon.



Steve H said:


> I like! I need to give that I try.


It is good!


----------

